

Triathlete injured as drone filming race falls to ground - femto
http://www.abc.net.au/news/2014-04-07/triathlete-injured-as-drone-filming-race-drops-to-ground/5371658

======
DigitalSea
is this the first documented injury caused by a civilian drone? The future
appears to be here people. It makes me wonder though, if Amazon eventually get
to use drones to deliver products like they envision, what happens when an
Amazon drone twice the size carrying a customers order drops from the sky and
injures someone?

~~~
pfortuny
What happens when an Amazon drone hits a google self-driving car?

~~~
DigitalSea
I think the only answer to this question is: the universe folds in on itself
and implodes.

